# Question Dolby Advanced Audio v2 / Home Theater



## Jorgeapp (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello guys i'm new, in the past i had a laptop (Acer Aspire V5-471) wich come with a kind of small equalizer and... i need to say it was a very good equalizer the difference is very notable beetwen On/Off, so I built a pc and the motherboard is an Asrock h81 pro btc r2.0 with a Home Theater Genius SW 5.1 3005

and my question is:

I can install the same equalizer Dolby Advanced Audio v2 like my laptop in my new pc? and what is Dolby Home Theater? is the best for 5.1 setups or what?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 6, 2020)

Jorgeapp said:


> Hello guys i'm new, in the past i had a laptop (Acer Aspire V5-471) wich come with a kind of small equalizer and... i need to say it was a very good equalizer the difference is very notable beetwen On/Off, so I built a pc and the motherboard is an Asrock h81 pro btc r2.0 with a Home Theater Genius SW 5.1 3005
> 
> and my question is:
> 
> I can install the same equalizer Dolby Advanced Audio v2 like my laptop in my new pc? and what is Dolby Home Theater? is the best for 5.1 setups or what?


You want Dolby Software?


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jan 7, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> You want Dolby Software?


Yes, dolby v2, v4, or Home Theater what you recommend to me?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 7, 2020)

I comes down to the codec used in the onboard audio some support Dolby Digital over analogue connections and some don't all they do is pass the DD signal to the Amp or speakers to decode 

if both you laptop and desktop Audio controller are the same ie: ALC668 then there shouldn't be a problem but it depends on what was enabled on both chips as they may be the same codec chip but not have the same bits enabled on each


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 7, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> I comes down to the codec used in the onboard audio some support Dolby Digital over analogue connections and some don't all they do is pass the DD signal to the Amp or speakers to decode
> 
> if both you laptop and desktop Audio controller are the same ie: ALC668 then there shouldn't be a problem but it depends on what was enabled on both chips as they may be the same codec chip but not have the same bits enabled on each


The user only wants the Equaliser/audio enhancement. DD was not asked.
The thread  Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows can help.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 7, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> The user only wants the Equaliser/audio enhancement. DD was not asked.
> The thread  Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows can help.


 So the title is just wrong then 
*Question Dolby Advanced Audio v2 / Home Theater*

As I said though it comes down to what has or has not been enabled on that audio codec chip as to whether or not it'll work if both are just left in their factory default configuration then the OP shouldn't have a problem but that is not always the case 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...y-advanced-audio-v2-home-theater.262667/reply


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey *CityCultivator *thank you so much for the link! was a great info i found there!!! basically i reach my wish of have Dolby V2 in my new DesktopPC now the EQualizer is working with my realtek drivers and  5.1 sound system!!! at the same time!!! thanks! thanks!! thanks!!!


----------

